# 13 dp3dt bfp and bfn in the same day UPDATE****



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

hi everyone

ive been testing +ive since 8dp3dt (naughty i know). in total ive done 7 tests all bfps including a digital 1-2 wks on friday.  This morning i did another which was darker than in the week but still not as dark as the test line (but still a decent shade)
Today i went along to the recurrent mc unit to start hcg njections and they decided to do a hpt which come back negative    The dr has now refused to give me hcg until he knows (which i get!) but ive decided to do a digital test just now and got another bfp 1-2 weeks (after a big drink of water i might add)

i have to call epau tomorrow for hcg result and if so go back for hcg. im so upset i dont know what to do with myself. anyone else had something similar

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

Hi Karen, 

Just seen your post n wondering how you got along?
I would have chewed not only my nails off but some of my fingers too!
Hope you got the hcg result you want! 

X


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

hi Princess

I got my HCG results monday which were 130 13dp3dt and the nurse covering the clinic told me this was far too low and noto to expect much   After a long 48hrs nothing had happened so i went back in yesterday and had some more done and its now come up to 360  
Ive now seen 3 different ppl some saying its low and others say its fine (the initial number).  My consultant isnt there, the registrar wont see me and the miscarriage nurse is on holiday till monday!!!! My progesterone has come back at 23.8 and someone yesterday decided to tell me this was low. Ive asked about upping cyclogest dose but noone will say yes even though they all say it 'couldnt hurt'!!!!!!  Altho when i looked online around 25 seems to be ok for 4w1d Pregnant!!  Ive started my hcg and got to sit it out 10 days for a scan at 6w2d

I thought doubling hcg was a good sign but im so confused with it all


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Ur numbers look good to me hun,130 at 13dp3dt is very good and the fact its doubled after 48hrs is great too,think positive hun!!xx


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

thank you so much for replying. Im really losing confidence in the clinic but just hoping the dreaded bleeding stays away before the nurse is back monday and i can ask about upping progesterone!!!


----------



## siann (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi there
When I had my BFP the last time my initial number was 120 and the clinic told me that was good, I did miscarry but at the time they said it was fine.  Another girl on a different forum's number initially was 92 and she went full term so I am not sure what your nurse is talking about.

Fingers crossed for your scan x


----------



## Holly82 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi 

When i had my first BFP my HCG was 110 and my clinic said that was a really good HCG number, i have seen girls with alot lower HCG than yours and carry full term, you only have to pop over to the pregnancy boards to see it, your HCG has doubled too   looks positive to me.   x


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Karen55,

I got a beta of 266 yesterday 14dp3dt, and obtained my result from the early pregnancy support unit where I had been with my previous miscarriage. The nurse I spoke to also said this was low & I'm retesting tomorrow.

If you think about it these miscarriage clinics mostly see fertile women who conceive naturally then miscarry- their circumstances are totally different to ours because we know exactly when we had embryo transfer, & are testing way before the average fertile would twig she was pregnant because her period was a week or two late. That's why they think our HCG's are low, but if you tested through an IVF clinic they would think it was fine. 

My clinic in Spain told me they were looking for it to be above 80 so were well pleased with this. I've been advised to double my utrogestan pessaries to 2x200mg, three times daily (but I'm not on any injections).

Hang in there,

B xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

my bloods were done 14 days past 2 days transfer which were 109, 18 days 2 day transfer 379 so i think yours are ok, pregnancy went to term 

There should be someone at the clinic surely who can review the progesterone and increase if needs be 

Let us know how you are getting along

Donna


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

bomb the top level for hcg at your stage is 400 ish (i cant find the chart now) so i think that beta is fab!! as long as it doubles id be delighted with that!!!

Donna marie your an angel  . there is absolutely noone i can get. i dont know what the heck to do. its driving me nuts!

holly and siann thanks so much xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

Hey Hun,

My clinic tells me that above 25 is pg n above 100 is a strong pg.
They usually test in day 10 for blasts so um guessing the fact yours is d3 so two more days cooking makes your hcg good!
The fact it's doubled is again promising!
I'm no expert but I believe my clinic want progesterone higher than the 20's. Its different dependent on what kinda cycle youve done but on my fresh cycle they kept it around 150-200 although on my natural fets since it's been lower which they were happy with... I'm sorry that's not much help but what I'm saying is if your worried I would push for a second/third opinion on progesterone just to reassure your self.
I wish you every luck hun, keep us informed!


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

Im not sure if different clinics measure it in different ways as they said 40 was optimum!! Ive tried again this morning but again im being told noone is around. Im just gonna have to sit it out till Monday and 'hope' nothing happens. It really isnt right     I really dont know where to post at the moment, i cant go on the pregnancy boards but i dont want to moan over here too much  

To make it worse i think im getting a bug yesterday and today and been feelin really tired, dizzy and off food (most unlike me!!!)  I hope it wont affect it

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi karen55,

That is awful the way your clinic are messing you around & I really hope you get some proper advice soon.

On a positive note though all those symptoms you've got don't sound like a bug to me, they r all signs of being pregnant!

Take care,

B xxx


----------

